# Random, Random Question: Nosy Neighbors and Privacy Plants



## MaWhip (Jun 7, 2012)

I live in Zone 9 for plants and there's a bare 16 ft swath of fence that I would like to cover as best as possible. Our neighbors are nosy (and kinda strange frankly :crazy and have set up an outdoor sitting area that butts up right next to that shared fence area that currently has no vegetation. We also have dogs and they've been set off by the neighbors at night while they hang out in that area.

So basically my question is what privacy plants and shrubs would you recommend? Or what kind of recommendations in general would you have for creating a privacy buffer in that area? The rest of the yard has larger, older trees that provide a great screen but that 16 ft swath is bare right now.

Thanks for help with my random, random question!!


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Kudzu. 

Nah, just kidding. How tall do you need it, are you more florida zone 9 or texas zone 9, and how sunny?


----------



## MaWhip (Jun 7, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> Kudzu.
> 
> Nah, just kidding. How tall do you need it, are you more florida zone 9 or texas zone 9, and how sunny?


I'm CA zone 9 which can creep into zone 10. 

It gets extremely sunny, hot, and dry during the summer but during the fall and winter it's mild and even grey. I was thinking of Wax Myrtle or Crape Myrtle or Wichita Blue Juniper. Something hardy, fast growing, no muss and no fuss. I don't really want to have to spray down the trees/shrubs or be checking on them a lot.

I'd like them to grow "as tall as possible" but a minimum of 10 feet high and as leafy/bushy/wide as possible to block prying eyes through gaps in the fence.

I also miscalculated the length of the fence that needs to be covered. Each section is roughly 8 feet and there are 3 sections that need more cover but also have some foliage from existing trees creeping in, so I think I need to cover about 18-20 feet of fence. I was guessing I would need minimum 2 plants/trees but maybe 3 to not crowd the roots.

I'm going to check out local nurseries as I'm a little hesitant to buy online. I also greatly prefer buying the most mature (largest) plants possible instead of waiting a few years for them to reach the desired height. Privacy now!! Privacy forever!!

However, that will limit the plants I can use. Have you ever bought plants online before? Recommendations for privacy plants?


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

MaWhip said:


> However, that will limit the plants I can use. Have you ever bought plants online before? Recommendations for privacy plants?


Nothing of any real size, unfortunately, just seeds. 10 ft a decent sized tree or bush. Your best bet is what you're thinking, local nursery. I'd imagine something conifer-y will have the leaf density and size right of the get go, but I think those can look strange if the yard doesn't already have some.


----------

